# Ariens 921022 Wheel Lock Issue



## Vengenz (Apr 13, 2015)

I bought a Ariens 921022 last year during the New England snow storms. I bought it at the tail end so I didn't get to use it. The unit came to me in decent condition. I don't think any maintenance was ever done on it. Nothing was greased or lubed up. One thing I noticed running it last season was that the auto turn feature didn't work at all. When I started the machine and engaged the throttle the machine would pull hard to the left. It was sporadic and could go away as soon as the next time I stopped and hit the throttle again. I have not gassed it up this season but took it out of storage yesterday to adjust the shoes and noticed only the right wheel is locked. Using the auto turn lever does nothing. The right wheel is still locked in place and only the left one rotates. Any idea as to what could be wrong? Is it possibly just the cable needs adjustment? How would I do that?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Ariens 921022 does not have auto turn. The lever you are mentioning is the remote wheel lock lever. Per the manual (http://www.manualslib.com/manual/555049/Ariens-921-Series.html#manual):

Remote Wheel Lock(921013, 020, 022)Squeeze and release the remote wheel lock control to lock the left wheel for better traction when throwing snow or to unlock the left wheel for easier steering.NOTE: The wheel lock will not release when under load. Do not unlock the wheel while turning. If the wheel lock will not release, turn the unit slightly left or right to relieve axle load and release the axle lock.If remote wheel lock does not lock or unlock properly, adjust or repair before operation(see Remote Wheel Lock on page 26).

REMOTE WHEEL LOCK (921013, 020, 022) (Figure 28) If remote wheel lock does not lock or unlock: 
1. Place unit in service position (see Service Position on page 23). 

2. Loosen jam nuts on cable. Make sure the bottom jam nut is loosened enough to remove slack from cable (Figure 28). bracket. Do not extend the spring or engage the mechanism. 

3. Tighten the bottom jam nut.

4. Check function of remote wheel lock. Ifwheel lock does not function properly,remove bottom cover to check cableslack.

5. Repeat steps 2 – 4 while watching cableto remove slack.

6. Check function of remote wheel lock. Ifwheel lock does not function properly,take the unit to Dealer for repairs.


----------



## Vengenz (Apr 13, 2015)

Will try that out and report back.


----------

